# More JibJab jabs at our favorite dubya



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

http://us.i1.yimg.com/advision.webevents.yahoo.com/a/flash/jibjab/JibJab_SecondTerm.swf


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I saw this on three different television networks this morning. :lol: I hope these guys are making some bucks with this stuff.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hilarious! Love it!


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, they have now proven themselves talented for a third time. Good for them.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Evan and Gregg are two talented guys, another great animation for those two.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Regardless of your political persuasion, these guys turn out some funny stuff. It will be fun to see what kind of merchandise they generate.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Holy crap....is that Greenspan in a pink speedo? :lol:


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Actually, that is the President of France, Jacques Chirac, you stinking American! :ramblinon

:icon_lol:


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Richard King said:


> I saw this on three different television networks this morning. :lol: I hope these guys are making some bucks with this stuff.


My sister, father, and I saw this in our hotel room during a trip yesterday morning. One of them asked if they make any money off of it. I didn't know, but I assumed that they make nothing directly off of the animations, but the merchandising and subsequent requests for other animations probably pay the bills.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_but I assumed that they make nothing directly off of the animations, but the merchandising and subsequent requests for other animations probably pay the bills._

They do seem to be making a bit of money directly from paid downloads. But advertising and marketting does seems to be the case as well.


> Beyond the advertising advantages, JibJab hopes to profit from the success of its parodies by selling downloads of the movies, a DVD of both films and memorabilia such as T-shirts related to the animations.
> 
> Earlier this year, the company signed an exclusive marketing agreement for any election-related content it creates with Shockwave media specialists AtomFilms, which is hosting the two movies on its own site. The two companies are sharing revenue driven by ads on both of their sites. AtomFilms also provides the streaming-media software used to serve up the films online.
> 
> ...


In addition, it looks like they have gained access to developmental money to create bigger productions. They were hired to develop previews to be shown before the films at the Sundance festival this year as well.

http://www.jibjab.com/lowband/sundance_all.htm

I wouldn't be surprised if TV execs and the like are also talking with them and throwing money their way. Folks are always looking for the next South Park or other phenomenon.


----------

